# Do you want a Fibro/CFS chat?



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I would like to see a fibro/cfs chat, but due to my job and working all sorts of shifts it is hard for me to commit to a specific day or time.I'm home during the daytime, but I suspect that would be night time and most likely when most other members are tucked up safely in bed







However, if it was a regular thing I could try and work my shifts around it so I could attend.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Bumping this back up to the top


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I would never make a scheduled chat. Good idea, but I wouldnt make it.


----------

